# Mommas turn



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I think tonight will be the night momma has a little yellowish thick discharge and udder is tight


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hopefully babies soon! Keep us posted!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ugh I think she is waiting for me to go to bed!!! I should have just went in till 12:30


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Hope everything goes smooth, good luck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Welp momma is still hanging in there very uncomfortable grunting a little and laying down discharge seems to have stopped this morning so not sure what is going on I am going to keep close eye on her if nothing going on this afternoon think I will call vet just get him to check her see what he thinks


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Have you checked her ligaments?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes they have been gone couple day unless I am not doing it right also she looks hollowed out also


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Well what do u know been waiting on momma since yesterday and come to check in on the girls and holy cow Bernie's udder is huge teets are even full she is hollowed out no ligs thick white discharge hmmmm maybe some one will go tonight she is running around crazy trying to eat everything she can too


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Momma still had little clear discharge seems more comfortable today still having a really hard time walking


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Uh oh...the race is on! Who will pop first?!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I know driving me crazy neither went over night both showing signs and I am almost completely exhausted!!! Thinking if they don't have them during day today I am just going to sleep in barn tonight!!!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

You need a baby monitor so you can get some sleep!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have never been able to use them because of the speaker noise they make I can't sleep with them either!! Lol


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Omg Bernie just kidded and the baby only has 3 legs


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

O' dear! Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Only three legs? Is it injured?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WHAT? Please update


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am so sad my husband want to put him down It is such a shock


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Omg. I'm so sorry. That is shocking news

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I know I am new to the goat world but I have never come across anyone with this happening so just was the furthest thing from my mind  I think I will bottle feed him see how he does and look for a person who might want a special little guy for a pet that would give him a great life


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Bless your heart. I hope the little guy does good. Update us, k? He is adorable. I have a soft spot for those with special needs

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I definitely will keep everyone updated I also have a soft spot for the special need animals they are always the sweetest


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Well some good news for my special guy after talking with the breeder who I bought my dairy does from she is going to raising him her daughter is studying to be a vet and will be able to give him all the care he needs!!! That is if he does well the next few days and makes it


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's wonderful. Hope he does well for you! If the leg is the only problem I don't see a reason he can't live a full and happy life


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

It will all depend on him being able to get up and stand on his 3 legs if he can't then we will have to put him down if he can get the strength to stand on them which I think he will then he should live a good life I am very excited for him now he will be so spoiled!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Our tiny Tim


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

He might need some help the first few days but my bet is that he will be steady as can be in no time!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a beautiful gift from God. I sure hope he can make it. 

That is just so odd, but man is he cute. Goats and dogs live on three legs so lets pray he will be fine.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's SO adorable! if he's only missing a leg and can stand, he should live a long and happy life.

Tripod would be a great name!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes my husband is calling him tripod lol but I like tiny Tim but ultimately the women who is taking will name him his mom is taking very good care of him so I think I will let her care for him for the next 8 weeks I just can't bring myself to take him away from her


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

I had a friend that had to have one of her goats front leg amputated because he injured it and it was infected. He is actually doing great! Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you!! I am hoping for the best!!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am a little worried about his neck he rolls his head in circles


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh my goodness, he is sooo cute. What a special little guy....I hope he does well.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

His neck rolling could be a balance thing. I have high hopes he will do great. He is a cutie!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Tiny Tim did well last night I have helped him a few times latch on to his mommy just to make sure his belly stays full he is moving around pretty good


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you all for the happy thought!!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yup 5th night in a row someone is showing signs of labor momma has thick white discharge don't know if I can even stay awake for this one I am so tired!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh my goodness...are you a zombie yet lol!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

YES!!! Lol and i cant bring myself to just go to bed and miss it!!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I completely understand. Well you could always use your cell phone if you have unlimited minutes lol. Static free! I did it twice this kidding season and it was awesome. My husband thought I had lost my marbles when I told him my idea...but he is very sweet and understanding and went along with it.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Omg!!! That is a awesome idea!!!! I am going to do that lmao!!! Wait till my husband here's that one!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

We should have a baby or 2 in next few minutes


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

:clap::fireworks: Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I had to go in pull first baby out little boy waiting to see if there is another


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Aw....what a cutie! I hope the rest of her labor goes better.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrrats soooo cute.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Another boy


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

What a long night and morning now for a nap


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Enjoy! Congrats on the babies


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Momma is resting well thank goodness poor girl is exhausted


----------

